# Repticon Reno January 14th and 15th 2012



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

2012 Show Dates
(Saturday & Sunday)
January 14 & 15
October 20 & 21

Ramada Reno Downtown Hotel & Casino
1000 East Sixth Street
Reno, Nevada 89512 

In August of 2011 Repticon made its West-Coast debut with the first ever Repticon Reno. *Repticon's "Biggest Little Show" returns to the "Biggest Little City in the World" in 2012 with two jam-packed shows. *The Ramada Reno Downtown Resort & Casino will once again be bursting at the seems with a great selection of reptiles and exotic pets, pet products, reptile themed-merchandise, and all sorts of reptile-related fun. If this show is close to you, make sure you stop by to join in the fun-filled next step in the evolution of Repticon Reno. 

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00 
Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 

Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 (online) $15 (at door) Children - $5.00

Saturday

11:00am - Arachnids! With Exotic Kingdom
12:00pm - Reptile & Exotic Animal Care 101
1:00pm - Reptile Trivia Challenge
2:00pm - Geckos w/ Ecco Geckos
3:00pm - Reptile & Exotic Animal Care 101
4:00pm - Arachnids! With Exotic Kingdom

Sunday

11:00am - Arachnids! With Exotic Kingdom
12:00pm - Reptile & Exotic Animal Care 101
1:00pm - Reptile Trivia Challenge
2:00pm - Geckos w/ Ecco Geckos
3:00pm - Arachnids! With Exotic Kingdom


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yo Repticon..(catchy name by the way), you may want to check out a map as Reno is just a bit out of reach here in the Southest.


----------

